# Разлив на Вельтмайстере



## sashaivanov (27 Фев 2010)

Добрый день!
Достался мне инструмент - коллеги подарили, Вельтмайстер кнопочный, 4-х голосный, не очень древний. Хочу убрать разлив... Ну и настроить надо чуть-чуть... Посоветуйте, порекомендуйте в Москве, кому можно отдать!


----------



## Master0071 (28 Фев 2010)

В Москве не знаю если хочешь,то я нахожусь в Воронеже могу помочь, работал в Петрозаводске в консерватории сейчас переехал в Воронеж


----------



## sashaivanov (4 Мар 2010)

Спасибо! В личку кинули телефончик мне, договариваюсь...


----------

